# Cần lưu ý gì khi chọn gối ngủ



## nguyenlamtgn (3/2/20)

Thông thường, nệm và gối thường gắn liền với nhau. Nếu như nệm giúp bạn nâng đỡ cột sống lưng thì gối có tác dụng giúp bạn nâng đỡ cột sống cổ. Nệm sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn, nhưng nếu bạn vẫn không có một giấc ngủ thực sự sâu hay cơ thể không tránh khỏi đau nhức đó là do chưa có sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của chiếc gối 

Nệm và gối luôn là cặp đôi hoàn hảo để hỗ trợ giấc ngủ cho bạn. Trong bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ mách cho bạn Cần lưu ý gì khi chọn gối ngủ. Tại sao khi chọn gối lại cần phải cân nhắc như vậy, nhiều người cho rằng để tiết kiệm thì khi chọn gối ngủ không cần thiết phải quan trọng, cứ ra chợ chọn mua một chiếc gối nào rẻ nhất là xong! Chúng tôi khuyên rằng bạn hãy chia tay cái quan điểm như vậy đi nhé. Vì một chiếc gối không phù hợp sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy khó ngủ, ảnh hưởng đến cổ và hệ hô hấp. Do đó, việc lựa chọn một chiếc gối ngủ sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của bạn.






Cần lưu ý gì khi chọn gối ngủ​
Hãy tham khảo những lưu ý khi chọn gối ngủ mà Thegioinem chia sẽ dưới đây để xem bạn đã chọn gối ngủ đúng cách chưa. Nếu chưa thì hãy áp dụng để lựa chọn cho chính xác nhé:

*1. Lựa chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ*
Gối được coi là cầu nối giữa đầu và cơ thể để giữ cho cột sống cổ của bạn ở vị trí thoải mái khi ngủ. Có nhiều người đôi khi cần một chiếc gối để cơ thể cân bằng.

*1.1 Đối với tư thế nằm ngửa*
Tư thế này phần lớn cân nặng của bạn được phân bố đồng đều trên vai. Chọn một chiếc gối mềm, có độ dày trung bình sẽ giúp nâng niu cổ của bạn và giữ cố định đầu của bạn tránh khỏi trường hợp đầu bị nghiêng sang một bên khi ngủ. Bạn không nên dùng gối quá dày khi nằm ở tư thế này bởi vì nó sẽ đẩy đầu của bạn lên cao gây nhức cổ.

Nếu sau khi bạn thức dậy cảm thấy đau vùng lưng dưới, hãy thử để đầu gối hoặc cẳng chân lên trên một chiếc gối để giữ cho lưng dưới ngang bằng với nệm.






Lựa chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ - Nằm ngửa​ 
*1.2 Đối với tư thế nằm nghiêng*
Những người hay nằm nghiêng khi ngủ là những người thường bị mắc chứng đau vai nhiều nhất. Vì sao? Vì khi nằm nghiêng, toàn bộ trọng lượng cơ thể đều dồn về một bên vai khiến vai chịu áp lực và mắc chứng đau ở vai, hông, cổ

Tư thế này bạn phải lưu ý chọn gối thật kỹ vì đây là tư thế tìm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ nhất. Nằm nghiêng làm cho đầu xa nệm hơn là nằm ngửa và nằm sấp. Hãy lựa chọn một chiếc gối chắc chắn để không bị di chuyển trong suốt đêm và đủ dày để lấp đầy khoảng giữa tai và phía ngoài vai. Đặt một cái gối giữa hai đầu gối của bạn cũng có thể giữ cho hông thẳng và ngăn chặn đau thần kinh và đau cơ bắp. Tư thế này nên kết hợp với gối ôm là tuyệt vời nhất.






Lựa chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ - Nằm nghiêng​
*1.3 Đối với tư thế nằm sấp*
Bạn cần một chiếc gối mềm,tương đối mỏng, bằng phẳng hoặc có thể không cần gối. Một chiếc gối mềm sẽ giữ cho cổ thằng hàng với cột sống hơn.






Lựa chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ - Nằm sấp​ 
*2. Độ dày phù hợp*

*2.1 Không nên chọn gối quá cao*
Nếu nằm một chiếc gối quá cao, các đốt sống cổ sẽ bị tê mỏi dẫn đến tính trạng căng cứng, đơ khớp cổ, làm biến dạng các đệm xương nếu như bạn nằm gối cao thường xuyên. Gối cao còn khiến ngực và cổ tạo thành một góc cong lớn khiến hô hấp bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng.

*2.2 Không nên chọn gối quá thấp *
Mặc dù những chiếc gối thấp có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy thoải mái trong những ngày đầu sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, chúng lại không hề mang lại bất kì lợi ích gì cho sức khỏe của bạn. Chiếc gối quá thấp nó sẽ khiến máu lưu thông đến tĩnh mạch và động mạch trong não không cân bằng, bạn sẽ rơi vào tình trạng mất ngủ, lâu ngày dẫn đến cáu gắt và mệt mỏi nếu sử dụng loại gối này trong thời gian dài.






Độ dày phù hợp quyết định chất lượng giấc ngủ​ 
_Vậy độ dày của gối như thế nào là phù hợp?_
Độ cao thích hợp cho một chiếc gối là khoảng 10 – 15 cm (chưa bị ép xuống), tùy vào đặc điểm cơ thể, tư thế nằm ngủ của mỗi người. Bên cạnh đó, các bạn cũng nên chú ý tới độ rộng của gối. Một chiếc gối rộng có thể làm chỗ tựa cho vai sẽ là lựa chọn tối ưu nhất cho chúng ta.

*3. Chất liệu thoải mái*
Tìm hiểu về các loại ruột gối có trên thị trường. Có nhiều loại gối khác nhau và mỗi loại có nhiều loại vật liệu nhồi gối. Nên cân nhắc tình trạng sức khỏe của bạn để chọn chất liệu gối. Đặc biệt, nếu bạn có bệnh hen xuyễn, dị ứng hoặc đau cổ kinh niên thì càng nên phải lưu ý khi chọn chất liệu gối. Về giá cả, một số loại thường đắt hơn các loại khác. Tại Thegioinem.com có một số dòng sản phẩm gối với chất liệu như sau:

*3.1 Gối lông vũ nhân tạo*
Ruột gối được làm từ các sợi bông cực nhỏ ( nhỏ hơn 1 micro nên gối lông vũ nhân tạo còn có tên gọi khác là Gối Micro). Những sợi bông Microfiber hòa quyện với nhau tạo thành một tổng thể căng phồng giúp gia tăng thêm độ bồng bềnh, mềm mại và không bị xẹp trong thời gian dài sử dụng.

Các sợi lông vũ nhân tạo được xử lý vô trùng, kháng khuẩn, đặc biệt là không gây mùi như gối 100% lông vũ tự nhiên, không kích ứng da nên những người mẫn cảm có thể dễ dàng sử dụng. Nhờ vào đặc tính giữ và tản nhiệt tốt nên gối lông vũ nhân tạo TATANA mang lại cảm giác mát mẻ dễ chịu vào mùa hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông.






Gối Lông Vũ Nhân Tạo TATANA
​*3.2 Gối cao su*
Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên,được xử lý bằng công nghệ tiên tiến, tiệt trùng vi khuẩn tác động đến da. Hình dạng cấu trúc hợp lý, độ đàn hồi tối ưu tạo sự dễ chịu cho người sử dụng.
Bề mặt gối cao su được thiết kế nhiều lỗ thoáng nhỏ tạo sự thông thoáng nên có thể sử dụng cho tất cả các mùa. Mùi thơm tự nhiên, không gây khó chịu cho người sử dụng.






Gối cao su Liên Á​ 
*3.3 Ruột gối Ball*
Làm từ gòn Ball cao cấp loại A, có độ phồng và độ đàn hồi cao, giúp gối không bị lún xẹp như những gòn thông thường, mang đến bạn giấc ngủ êm ái, nhẹ nhàng.

Ruột gối Ball Edena được đảm bảo tuyệt đối về an toàn sức khỏe nhờ chất liệu gòn tự nhiên đạt tiêu chuẩn kiểm định trước khi đưa vào sản xuất, không gây kích ứng da đối với các vùng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với gối như: cổ, đầu, da mặt.

Ruột gối nên được giũ bụi thường xuyên để hạn chế bụi bẩn bám lên bề mặt, đồng thời giữ cho gối luôn có độ phồng tự nhiên. Bạn có thể giặt gối bằng tay thay cho giặt máy, vò nhẹ và treo trên giá để nước rút hết






Gối nằm Edena​
*3.4 Gối gòn*
Đặc biệt với lớp vải áo gối 100% cotton chống thoát tơ ra bên ngoài. Được làm từ bông sợi cực mịn (Microfiber) đem đến cảm giác êm ái dễ chịu. Thoải mái khi xoay trở, thông thoáng vùng tiếp xúc. Sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật Bản






Gối Gòn Mliving
​*4.  Màu sắc thân thiện*
Màu sắc của gối cũng có những ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến giấc ngủ của chúng ta. Ngoài chú trọng chất lượng thì bạn cũng cần chú trọng tính thẩm mỹ. Nó là một trong những yếu tố điều phối tâm trạng, cảm xúc, tác động đến chất lượng giấc ngủ.

Các bạn nên chọn những màu sắc có khả năng kích thích cơn buồn ngủ như hồng nhạt, vàng nhạt, xanh da trời nhạt… Về việc màu sắc của gối, bạn có thể lựa chọn được vì trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại áo gối với đầy đủ màu sắc






Khi chọn gối cũng nên lưu ý tính thẩm mỹ​
Tóm lại, việc lựa chọn gối tùy thuộc vào từng thói quen khi ngủ của mỗi người mà có sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Bạn nên hiểu rằng giá cả không phải là tất cả. Một chiếc gối tốt nhất dành cho bạn có thể không phải là loại đắt tiền nhất mà là loại gối phù hợp với cơ thể của bạn nhất. Thegioinem.com chúc bạn tìm được chiếc gối tốt nhất.


----------

